# Alde Combi Heater PCB goes bad.



## SamAhab (Aug 23, 2011)

My M/H is just 3 1/2 years old. It's fitted with an Alde Combi wet system for heating and hot-water which I find very effective but it developed a fault.

The heating control panel was playing up and investigations by the dealer proved that the printed circuit board situated in the boiler had failed. A new board was ordered and fitted by the dealer and although I haven't yet had the chance to test it in anger, I'm assured that this was the problem.

My questions are
a) Has anyone else experienced this problem with Alde Combi heaters?
b) It's out of warranty (just). Did Alde replace yours FOC or make a contribution?
c) Is failure of such a component at such a young age, usual or acceptable?

Just wondering how to approach Alde on this matter. The replacement PCB cost over £300 + VAT (excluding the labour costs!).


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

SamAhab said:


> My M/H is just 3 1/2 years old. It's fitted with an Alde Combi wet system for heating and hot-water which I find very effective but it developed a fault.
> 
> The heating control panel was playing up and investigations by the dealer proved that the printed circuit board situated in the boiler had failed. A new board was ordered and fitted by the dealer and although I haven't yet had the chance to test it in anger, I'm assured that this was the problem.
> 
> ...


My Alde system is the Compact 3000 (yours might be the 3010) and I have a price list in front of me which says the Circuit Board is £89 which will not include vat. The first thing I would do is google for your boiler system, which is how I got exploded views and price lists for spares. I cannot see there being much difference between circuit boards. My feeling is that you have been ripped off by your dealer (it has been known to happen). Email Alde and ask if the £300 is the normal price for the board.

Graham Cutmore Engineering is who I deal with for spares. Brilliant, helpful bloke who will not rip you off.

Normally (on most vehicles) the warranty on electrical items is only for 12 months.

If you find out that you have been ripped off on the price of the board, threaten to name and shame unless you get some of the money back. They often treat us like mugs. :evil:


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

If its a 3010 the pcb is£150 plus vat and if its 3000its £89 and it takes no more than half an hour to change if you speak to alde customer services im sure they might be able to help you out with the prices and the fitting time hope this helps.
kev

edit just found the phone number for alde uk 01933677765


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Alde are pretty helpful, give them a call & ask the question. (lady called Sapphire)

I recently experienced a strange noise interference coming through the TV when the boiler fan started up. I called them up, they confirmed they had come across this before & said if I sent them the fan back they would send me a replacement FOC (That was on an 18mth old unit)

Whipped the old one out in about 10mins & two days later new one arrived & re-installed it, job done.


----------



## SamAhab (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your comments and help. I will follow it up with the servicing dealer and speak to Alde.

Cheers!


----------



## SamAhab (Aug 23, 2011)

*Good result!*

Thanks, once again to all the 'homers that replied. It spurred me on to talk to the dealer.

To the dealer's credit, they admitted it was their mistake and, without any fuss, refunded the overcharged amount right away.

Alde and Graham Cutmore most helpful, too.


----------

